# Need Remoe Code for H21-100 Receiver



## Buda (Dec 25, 2008)

I am looking for a remote code for my Sharp LC-46D85U remote. I tried the 3 in their manual and they did not work. Also, what brand is this receiver?


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

You might try posting in a DirectTV forum, not a Dish Network forum.


----------

